# Not a happy camper



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

When I had my 622 installed on Oct. NOBODY told me about the 100 dollar rebate for exsisting Customers who upgrade to HD. I just discovered the rebate form accidently on dish website. Why dish did not make me aware of this has given me the red butt to say it nice! I am a 6 year dish customer and they don't make the consuner aware of this rebate? Now I am past the 60 day window. This rebate should have been told me the consumer upon calling CSR to schedule installation of 622 or at least when installed! I realize now its been discussed on this site but thats not the issue. I do not stay on this forum 24/7. E* you are wrong and should let consumers know when a rebate is available! This is wrong and will cause me to serously look at D* when my contract runs out. I am disabled and 100 dollars means a lot to me. E* cannot expect all consumers to be internet "savy." This could be the beginning of the end for me with E*! 

Smackman pissed


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

smackman said:


> When I had my 622 installed on Oct. NOBODY told me about the 100 dollar rebate for exsisting Customers who upgrade to HD. I just discovered the rebate form accidently on dish website. Why dish did not make me aware of this has given me the red butt to say it nice! I am a 6 year dish customer and they don't make the consuner aware of this rebate? Now I am past the 60 day window. This rebate should have been told me the consumer upon calling CSR to schedule installation of 622 or at least when installed! I realize now its been discussed on this site but thats not the issue. I do not stay on this forum 24/7. E* you are wrong and should let consumers know when a rebate is available! This is wrong and will cause me to serously look at D* when my contract runs out. I am disabled and 100 dollars means a lot to me. E* cannot expect all consumers to be internet "savy." This could be the beginning of the end for me with E*!
> 
> Smackman pissed


Try e-mailing your complaint to the address below. They will respond. Maybe they will be able to compensate you somehow. It's worth a shot.
http://[email protected]/


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Eagles said:


> Try e-mailing your complaint to the address below. They will respond. Maybe they will be able to compensate you somehow. It's worth a shot.
> http://[email protected]/


[email protected]


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Eagles said:


> [email protected]


I e-mailed my complaint. I feel violated by this company. I have endured issue after issue with this receiver concerning locking up. The OTA issues and my caller ID issue are "suppose" to be corrected with the next software upgrade according to the third world CSR of E* who reads his solutions off a script. I have been with Dish over 6 years but they must correct there problems. I believe that D* is fixing to make a all out attempt this year to surpass E* in HD. Competition is good for the soul but Customer relationships can make or break a company.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ummm...the DishQuality email address should *ONLY* be used for signal quality, and picture quality issues, with the occasional guide data and CC data problems. The people at the other end of that address have no control over anything else.

Smackman, you should send your complaint to [email protected] instead, but you should have done your homework when ordering your 622.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Ummm...the DishQuality email address should *ONLY* be used for signal quality, and picture quality issues, with the occasional guide data and CC data problems. The people at the other end of that address have no control over anything else.
> 
> Smackman, you should send your complaint to [email protected] instead, but you should have done your homework when ordering your 622.


Why is it my job to find a national rebate that the consumer should be made aware of by the company selling the product? My life does not "spin" around looking out for Dish network. I am a disabled man who has spent many months dealing with back issues much more pressing than spending all day looking for rebates. Why would E* not push the rebate to the customer? All of us on this forum are not internet gurus. I personally feel I should have been made aware of this rebate
I have made approx. 40 posts on this site since joining in Sept. 2006. I have learned a lot but I do not and cannot spend all my time surfing. I will probaly lose this rebate but I feel you are wrong for saying I did not do my Homework.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree with Mark. We have to find rebates for all the other products that we purchase and those company's don't make us aware of any rebates. Why should E* have to make sure that we know about them?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

lujan said:


> I agree with Mark. We have to find rebates for all the other products that we purchase and those company's don't make us aware of any rebates. Why should E* have to make sure that we know about them?


Come on guys? I know yawl are mentors on this forum but give me a break! We are not talking about 2 big macs for 3 dollars. Why would they not tell us the consumer? Rebates for the most part are generally advertised where a consumer can be made aware of them. Why would they not tell the consumer about this promotion when they sold us this unit? It does not add up to me. 
How would you expect a normal consumer to find out about this rebate? You guys have a hook up with this info. and thats great. BUT most do not and customer relations becomes a big selling point. Competition for E* must not be a issue.
Smackman


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Eagles said:


> [email protected]


Isn't this address *only* for picture quality issues? [email protected] is for problems other than PQ.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

smackman said:


> ...
> I have made approx. 40 posts on this site since joining in Sept. 2006. I have learned a lot but I do not and cannot spend all my time surfing. I will probaly lose this rebate but I feel you are wrong for saying I did not do my Homework.


You joined this forum before you got your 622. You may have "learned a lot" here, but you missed any discussion re this rebate? :grin:


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> You joined this forum before you got your 622. You may have "learned a lot" here, but you missed any discussion re this rebate? :grin:


I missed it. If you look at my post, I was focused on caller id issues and OTA issues. A rebate never enter my mind because I was not aware of it. I might post for 5 days in a row then not post for a month. Look I am not a young man so I am not as internet savy as some are. My gripe is the promotion by E* was not made readily available to the consumer by word of mouth or the paper from consumer realtions. I just totally disagree with the fact I should have magically known this thru the rebate goddess.
Smackman


----------



## voodoogmr (Jan 1, 2007)

Not sure about your situation, but I've been receiving ads in the mail from Dish for months about the rebate. The ads are there almost every week in the Tuesday "junk mail". It's also been prominently displayed on both the Dish home page and the HD section. For me, it was hard NOT to notice it. Then again, I've been using the Internet before the days of the Web, so I may be assuming too much.

My dealer/installer also told me about all the rebates and even filled out the rebate form for me. He gave me very clear instructions on how to obtain it. Compared to most rebates I deal with, Dish did an excellent job of informing me about theirs. It was a pleasant surprise.

If you upgraded online, they could reasonably assume you saw the rebate ad on their site. If you called Dish to upgrade, they should have told you about it. And if you went to a local dealer for the upgrade, I'd complain to the dealer.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

voodoogmr said:


> Not sure about your situation, but I've been receiving ads in the mail from Dish for months about the rebate. The ads are there almost every week in the Tuesday "junk mail". It's also been prominently displayed on both the Dish home page and the HD section. For me, it was hard NOT to notice it. Then again, I've been using the Internet before the days of the Web, so I may be assuming too much.
> 
> My dealer/installer also told me about all the rebates and even filled out the rebate form for me. He gave me very clear instructions on how to obtain it. Compared to most rebates I deal with, Dish did an excellent job of informing me about theirs. It was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> If you upgraded online, they could reasonably assume you saw the rebate ad on their site. If you called Dish to upgrade, they should have told you about it. And if you went to a local dealer for the upgrade, I'd complain to the dealer.


I upgraded over phone and rebate was not mentioned. My installer never brought up rebate. I do not pay my bill online so I very seldom visit that website.
I got Hosed; I am a Grown man and I will take my lickings.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

smackman said:


> I upgraded over phone and rebate was not mentioned. My installer never brought up rebate. I do not pay my bill online so I very seldom visit that website.
> I got Hosed; I am a Grown man and I will take my lickings.


Okay I am impressed.    :hurah: :hurah: 
Smackman

Dear David, 
Thank you for your recent e-mail. The rebate for upgrading to one of our new HD packages is in the form of a $10.00 a month credit for 10 months. Normally one is required to mail in a rebate form that is available on our website along with a copy of their Dish Network bill to receive the rebate. 
We will not require you to send in the rebate form and we have added the code to your account to allow you to receive the $10.00 a month credit for 10 months. You should see the credits on your bill beginning within the next billing cycle or two. 
Thank you for being a valued Dish Network customer.

Mark Duffy

Executive Resolution Team

EchoStar Satellite LLC

dba DISH Network


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

our friends do not know how to read and learn rom the literature that comeswith the 622 

thank you


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

gintzj said:


> our friends do not know how to read and learn rom the literature that comeswith the 622
> 
> thank you


What are you saying or what is your point?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

smackman said:


> ...Look I am not a young man so I am not as internet savy as some are. ...


Oh give me a break. "not a young man" has nothing to do with anything. I'm in my mid 60's and can even read and write. To suggest that somehow being a young man (woman) is a prerequisite to understanding anything discussed here is insulting - to both the young and also the not-so-young.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Oh give me a break. "not a young man" has nothing to do with anything. I'm in my mid 60's and can even read and write. To suggest that somehow being a young man (woman) is a prerequisite to understanding anything discussed here is insulting - to both the young and also the not-so-young.


Its over; I did not ask for your opinion to start with; Let it die! I never said I did not understand; I said I did not know about the rebate. If you do not like my posting then don't comment on it. I put my pants on everyday just like you do so don't come on here scolding me! Deal with it! Its insulting to me that you think you have the power to talk to me like I am your child! Not today, not tomorrow, not the next day!
Smackman the KING OF SMACK!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

smackman said:


> ... Its insulting to me that you think you have the power to talk to me like I am your child! Not today, not tomorrow, not the next day!
> Smackman the KING OF SMACK!


I can assure you that you are not my child.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Smackman,

Your dealer should have made you aware of the rebate. I make it a point to ask, but a dealer who is on the stick should know about the rebates and make sure you know how to get them before the installation is finished. Just good business. 

Part of being in business is to take good care of your customers. Not everyone behaves that way, but I've found that it improves the bottom line over time.

Nice to see that Dish took care of you.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

FogCutter said:


> Smackman,
> 
> Your dealer should have made you aware of the rebate. I make it a point to ask, but a dealer who is on the stick should know about the rebates and make sure you know how to get them before the installation is finished. Just good business.
> 
> ...


I called Dish for my upgrade not not a dealer. There is no local dealer within 35 miles of where I live. Anyway it worked out for me and I am happy about that.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I can assure you that you are not my child.


TTYL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm late to the party here... but I've always seen rebate offers as marketing. Companies offer a rebate to get you to try something new, or to let you know they have something you might want. The point of the rebate is to get you to try them out.

So if you call them and sign up... they figure their marketing program has worked. It's generally up to the consumer to find out what is required to get a rebate, and mail things in... after that, you can certainly complain if the offer is not honored or if your stuff gets lost in the mail or something... but lack of knowledge of the rebate offer itself doesn't seem like something the company "owes" you.

If you ask about it, they should then describe the offer... but if you don't ask, and you are signing up for service... I don't see where they have to make you aware of the rebate other than their standard marketing maneuvers.

They probably figure you see the Web site, see the mailings they send, maybe got a phone call from someone, or saw the commercials on Dish (if you were an existing customer).


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Obviously, E* did not see it this way so they honored my request and thats what counts.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

smackman said:


> Obviously, E* did not see it this way so they honored my request and thats what counts.


Yes, and no... If a customer complains in a reasonable manner and is not far outside the window of the offer they probably think it is a better decision to honor the rebate rather than adhere to the strict letter of the terms. A good company will do that from time to time rather than stirring up a fuss with a customer... but in all likelyhood they see it as doing you a favor since they were not required to do it.

In the end, it's good to get the rebate obviously, so all's well that ends well.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Yes, and no... If a customer complains in a reasonable manner and is not far outside the window of the offer they probably think it is a better decision to honor the rebate rather than adhere to the strict letter of the terms. A good company will do that from time to time rather than stirring up a fuss with a customer... but in all likelyhood they see it as doing you a favor since they were not required to do it.
> 
> In the end, it's good to get the rebate obviously, so all's well that ends well.


Move on! Thanks for your *expert analysis* of customer rebates but its over! I rolled the dice and won! I believe what I did was fair and they honored it!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

smackman said:


> Move on! Thanks for your *expert analysis* of customer rebates but its over! I rolled the dice and won! I believe what I did was fair and they honored it!


If you are truly happy, then I would think you would be the one to move on... or am I missing something?

What's the point of posting a public message in a public forum if you don't want anyone to reply? Unless you expected every post to be in 100% agreement with your opinion... in which case I expect you must be surprised alot 

Your "rolled the dice and won" comment seems to sum things up, though, in that you really knew you were in the wrong, and consider yourself lucky that Dish allowed you to get the rebate anyway even past the deadline. At least you're honest about that.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

*so Mote It Be*
Ttyl


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

I found out about it late as well. I didn't go to the CEO, I just submitted my application for the rebate after the deadline and they honored it anyway. I don't think they check anything except that you have an HD receiver and an HD package. Let's face it, they don't want to lose HD customers. We spend a lot.


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

smackman said:


> When I had my 622 installed on Oct. NOBODY told me about the 100 dollar rebate for exsisting Customers who upgrade to HD. I just discovered the rebate form accidently on dish website. Why dish did not make me aware of this has given me the red butt to say it nice! I am a 6 year dish customer and they don't make the consuner aware of this rebate? Now I am past the 60 day window. This rebate should have been told me the consumer upon calling CSR to schedule installation of 622 or at least when installed! I realize now its been discussed on this site but thats not the issue. I do not stay on this forum 24/7. E* you are wrong and should let consumers know when a rebate is available! This is wrong and will cause me to serously look at D* when my contract runs out. I am disabled and 100 dollars means a lot to me. E* cannot expect all consumers to be internet "savy." This could be the beginning of the end for me with E*!
> 
> Smackman pissed


Luckly my installer pointed out I was eligable for the rebate. Otherwise I would have missed it. I read this forum fairly often but apparently not enough to have seen any postings about it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

HDMe said:


> If you are truly happy, then I would think you would be the one to move on... or am I missing something?...


But he didn't return to his I'm "not a young man" or Im "a disabled man" mantra partially explaing away his "situation."


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> But he didn't return to his I'm "not a young man" or Im "a disabled man" mantra partially explaing away his "situation."


Just for the record; I had a a major car wreck that destroyed my back; I have been thru a major surgery called a t11- t12 corpectomy which has left me with a 24" scar around my body. I have a titanium cage with plates and screws holding the thoracic part of my back together. Since Jan. 8, 2006 life has been HELL. The year 2006 was a rough year and between pain, narcotics,physical therapy, etc I have plenty on my plate to deal with. So get the Hell off my back. Until you walk a mile in my shoes don't go cutting me down with your 2 year old sarcasm. You do not know me or my situations. Maybe I was wrong for not knowing about the rebate but I can promise you I have had plenty to deal with besides internet hunting for a rebate. Its challenging being disabled at 50 years of age but I am adjusting. I am still facing surgery again this year. I never stop hurting But I know you don't give a crap and thats fine. I have a great supporting cast called family.
As I have stated so many times I was not aware of the rebate. If yawl have come to the conclusion that it was wrong for E*to honor the rebate I DO NOT CARE. Maybe you are jealous?:eek2: 
P.S. *Thanks for the e-mail address*


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

smackman said:


> ... Until you walk a mile in my shoes don't go cutting me down with your 2 year old sarcasm.. Ranting redacted.


I do walk at least a mle each day - and I've got *two* artificial knees and am some 15 years older than you claim. Again, you have excused your ignorance of the existance of a rebate with "I'm "not a young man" or I'm "a disabled man" and that is simply lame.  

Ta Ta


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I do walk at least a mle each day - and I've got *two* artificial knees and am some 15 years older than you claim. Again, you have excused your ignorance of the existance of a rebate with "I'm "not a young man" or I'm "a disabled man" and that is simply lame.
> 
> Ta Ta


Boy you take it personal about me getting this rebate. Well I got two words for you;
Kiss it! Later but whipe! Ta Ta that!
!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

... but for the "king of smack" he seems to be fairly sensitive when anyone actually replies to a post. I would think the "king of smack" would have thicker skin. Its a conundrum!


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

HDMe said:


> ... but for the "king of smack" he seems to be fairly sensitive when anyone actually replies to a post. I would think the "king of smack" would have thicker skin. Its a conundrum!


 Do you only jump in to "stir the pot". What about the post of others who understood the situation? Is it such a "puzzle" to you? Its plain and simple to me.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Well you got your rebate. That means there is a God and he lives in Wyoming!

But just remember, you got the links for getting the rebate ON THIS FORUM!!! So maybe could we all turn the noise level down about 20db?? and get on with more general things?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

audiomaster said:


> Well you got your rebate. That means there is a God and he lives in Wyoming!
> 
> But just remember, you got the links for getting the rebate ON THIS FORUM!!! So maybe could we all turn the noise level down about 20db?? and get on with more general things?


I most definitely got the link on this forum. It definitely benefited this older man who is not as internet savy as you younger cowboys. (some people get offended by getting old)

The volume control is in their court. I posted Sat. at 08:23 AM - then 36 hours later they turn up the volume with more sarcasm. Let's hope they are ready to change channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Good grief... sometimes it seems like talking to children on the internet. One day I will learn the lesson of knowing when to engage in discussions and when to ignore threads!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since this is not really a 622 support issues in terms of the unit itself i moved it out of the support area given the turn it took. 

Lets watch the personal insults guys....


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Good grief... sometimes it seems like talking to children on the internet. One day I will learn the lesson of knowing when to engage in discussions and when to ignore threads!


Whatever :crying: :crying: 
; You engaged with the other dude knowing you were feeding fuel to the fire. When yawl quit gang banging I will stop engaging. Its your call!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

As much as this is lots of "fun" the problem is resolved the thread is now closed.


----------

